# Citori chrome chambers



## stevensinks (Oct 18, 2007)

Yesterday I bought a new 3 1/2 inch Citori. While cleaning the barrels my patches kept comming out brown and I kept getteng what I at first thought were metal fillings. After going through about a dozen patches I think that what I am getting is Chrome flakes. Is this somthing that I should be concerned about and contact Browning about or is it normal. I have never seen it on other guns. Thanks


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If the chrome is indeed flaking off, you should be able to see it if you point the barrels toward a strong light source. My guess would be that the choke tube threads were cut after the barrels were chromed and that's what you're finding on the patches. Clean it good, with the choke tubes out(chips might be trapped under the base of the tubes) and take a close look.
Hope you didn't get a cull,
Burl


----------

